# smoked fish question



## brandonweller (Mar 13, 2012)

im getting a smoker for easter and im curious my most of  my family is diabetic and i hate splenda so im curious can i smoke fish with just salt garlic dill ect and no brine  and how would t turn out i plan on smoking brook and lake trout and ocasionally salmon


----------



## adiochiro3 (Mar 13, 2012)

brandonweller said:


> im getting a smoker for easter and im curious my most of  my family is diabetic and i hate splenda so im curious can i smoke fish with just salt garlic dill ect and no brine  and how would t turn out i plan on smoking brook and lake trout and ocasionally salmon




Yes, I smoke them all of the time w/o brine.  But you must hot smoke to cook the fish while smoking.  Use whatever seasonings you prefer.  They turn out really great!


----------



## big dee (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, you can smoke without the brine. I have friend that only salts his fish before hot smoking. Always turns out great.


----------



## ice daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

I smoke fish, mostly saltwater, all the time without brine.  Fish are pretty forgiving as far as toppings, garnishes, etc.  Just smoke them on heat, I usually smoke around 200, until the meat flakes apart.  Put a fork in the fillet and twist it.  If its done the meat will flake into segments.  Of course the thicker the fish the longer you need to smoke.  I make alot of fish dip and this works pretty good.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 13, 2012)

You don't need sugar in your fish. You don't need a brine but I like to dry rub it for a few hours. Here's a link to some fish I just smoked the other day. Just cut out my sugar in the recipe. I am not a fan of sweet smoked fish either so it might work well for your family. Brookies are my favorite fish but I never smoke them anymore because they are too tasty not to grill or bake up in my opinion.

Good luck, let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118777/smoking-trout-hot-fast-skin-no-skin


----------



## dnm0612 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ice Daddy...I am interested in smoking fish for dip also....do you have a preference in fish to use?? Do you have a recipe or can you direct me to one. Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2012)

Give this a try....Good stuff!...It works with any type of Smoked Fish...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## dnm0612 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe!!  Hopefully will be able to try it out this weekend


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 14, 2012)

believe it or not, JJ, I haven't tried capers or ginger in my smoked trout dip yet.. I will be trying that this weekend. I actually  have 4 fillets earning their pellicle tonight (4 lb rainbows) and I will use some of our capers from our friend who mails them to us from Greece! Can't wait. Thanks!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

You certainly don't have to brine. I have made smoked salmon three times now and haven't brined any yet. Olive oil, Beau Monde and a little lemon juice; Italian Dressing and the third was last night marinaded in Yoshida's and grated ginger-http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119107/yoshidas-and-ginger-smoked-salmon#post_786072


----------



## ice daddy (Mar 14, 2012)

DNM0612 said:


> Ice Daddy...I am interested in smoking fish for dip also....do you have a preference in fish to use?? Do you have a recipe or can you direct me to one. Thanks.


DNM I usually go with what ever my friends have to offer, grouper, cobia, amberjack.  They all seem to be kinda equal in taste since they are white meat fish.  AJ's you need to cut the blood line out before smoking to reduce the strong flavor.  My personal preference if I have a choice is cobia.  I love the smoked taste of it.  I have friends that have used kingfish, mullet, and blue fish, but I have not tried them so can't vouch for them and they are all oily fish.  My recipe is really kind of simple and I go strickly by sight and taste,  you really can't go wrong just take small steps when adding more ingredients.

smoke your fillets until done and the meat flakes apart with a fork.  Should have a brownish color, unless you put a rub or garnish on it while smoking.

Let the fish cool.  If I have the time I will let them sit in the fridge for a while.  This will firm up the flesh and it makes it easier for the next step.

Make sure all the bones are out of the fillet.  Nothing worse then having a big ole rib bone stuck in your mouth, lol. 

I usually do the mix in my food processor by pulsing the mixture to get the consistency that I want.  The more you pulse it the less chunky/flaky it will be.  I like the consistency to be more well blended than chunky, but that is up to you.  Ok so here is what my basic ingredients are:

2 or 3 large chunks of smoked fish

2 or so large tablespoons of Helman's Mayo(or your favorite)

Large sweet onion chopped up

Good dose of Crystal hot sauce, ( to your liking)

I usually put the dip on a ritz cracker, but any will do

That's it.  It is the base I use every time,  and add what ever looks good as a final step.  Now im hungry wish I had some, oh wait a minute I froze some last time.  It does freeze well by the way. 

If you don't have the fish, you can smoke a turkey breast and substitute it for the fish.  It's just as good.


----------

